

iTunes is hacked and Apple appears to know about it - clu3
http://www.betanews.com/article/iTunes-hack-widespread-and-Apple-appears-to-know-about-it/1307390216

======
n1ck4n
This will be a very bad thing for iCloud. Google's cloud visions is safe
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2640727>

------
llambda
This article reeks of speculation...

